# Petco brand black sand substrate



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

I was just wondering if this sand was worth it. I'm looking for a black sand substrate that doesn't hold air bubbles and is easy to clean.

Is this a sand that I can depend on when it comes to those few concerns?

Thanks for your input,

- H


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I use the white sand in my shellie tank and it's pretty good. At first it floated but once it settled, it doesn't get kicked up easily and behaves almost like a gravel.


----------



## Mazzy (Dec 2, 2012)

I just bought some for my tank I just set up. Working well so far


----------



## luv4scjjt (Dec 4, 2012)

I use it and it works great. I like the fact that the feces sits on top of it so i can easily vacum it up. Only downfall is i cant stick the vacum in the sand or it picks up the sand. But with the poo sitting on top u dont need to.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah i have it also and i dont like the fact i can see the poop all day. makes me feel like my tank is dirty even thogh i do water changes twice a week and vacumme constantly.....stupid black sand...i hate it lol


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

Black Diamond blasting sand works great for a black sand substrate. You can pick it up at a local hardware store (namely Tractor Supply) for about $8 for 50 pounds. It is probably quite a bit cheaper than the 'aquarium' sand, but it will do the job just as well. It looks great in a planted tank especially


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

i have some in my 55 and my firemouths love it. they like to dig pits between the rocks to raise babies in.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I had two bags in my 40 gallon.

Loved that stuff!

I keep toying with the idea of going back to a dark substrate...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I had it in my 75g and took it out because I wanted to lighten the tank but the fish will really pop off of it. The main concern I had was the grain size is really small and it gets blown around really easy by my spray bar and what little vacuuming I do.


----------

